# A steep learning curve



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Yesterday I placed a small log of Apricot wood in the lathe with no idea of what to attempt to "turn" it into. I've seen it mentioned previously on the forum that things take shape once you start, as was the case here. My first mistake was in not bandsawing the log square, meaning that the tailstock was not centred thereby requiring lots of wood to be removed to make it round.
Once it was round, I decided to attempt a clock, using a 55mm fit-up, however when turning the head from centre to the left, I had no problems, but from centre to the right, three time the gouge dug in, and by the time I had cleaned up the mess I had lost a lot of the diameter, meaning that when finished, I could only use a 35mm fit-up.
my next error was that the head which I had intended to be a sphere, ended up like a slightly squashed ball. Error #3, the waist was intended to be the same diameter as the head with one curve blending into the other but I didn't achieve this. Error #4, I drilled the 35mm hole in the drill press and miss-judged the centre. For my next attempt, and there will be one, I shall sand the flat FIRST then drill the hole.
In conclusion, whilst it hasn't turned out as I had hoped, I have learned a great deal but what still puzzles me is why the gouge kept digging in when forming the top end.


----------



## chippypah (Dec 24, 2007)

Hey Mate, another one under your belt. Adaption is the key to it all, and you have done a fine job. As for the dig in with the gouge, attack angle to steep by the sound of it. Can you get Marlene to take a picture of your position when on the lathe holding the chisel and a picture of the chisel tip so as I can see whats going on.
Cheers
Pete


----------



## karateed (Feb 7, 2006)

Well Harry,

For all the so called mistakes, I'd say the wood won as it usually does. It seems to me that the shape that came out of it was the shape that was in it so I think you did a wonderful job. 'Mistakes' are just a means to perfecting a craft and I would say you are doing that for sure.

Very nice looking clock.....

Ed......


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Beautiful job on a great project Harry. Your dig in could be taking to big of a bit with the gouge at to steep of a angle as Pete said. Turned out just fine Harry. Keep'em coming and the learning gets easier.

Had a old turner of about 48 yrs tell me if you don't tell on yourself about the mistakes not a soul will know any different. He said just tell'em I meant to do that.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Thanks guys for your continued support, today I took delivery of a Super Nova chuck, a 1 3/4" roughing gouge and a 10mm parting tool. I'm well aware of what 1 1/4" looks like, but, that gouge is enormous! I can't wait to put some square stock in the lathe and take it for a test run!


----------



## curiousgeorge (Nov 6, 2006)

Harry, GREAT JOB on the clock, you are miles ahead of me. I'm still trying to learn to shear cut with the skew and I haven't even gotten into the V cut or beading as yet. I have sliced up a bunch of 2x2 sticks trying to learn, but I'm getting there... H U G E learning curve. I am just now realizing how uncoordinated I am. 
Edit: By the way, I received my Nova G3 and specialty tool rests today also....YEA!!!


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

Practice, practice, practice Harry!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Keep the pics coming tho.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

specialty tool rests 

I've got to see a shot of these George, as for the skew, I've temporally given up on it but when I become confident with the gouge I'll get back to it.
Dave, I'm getting so excited as I'm turning that I have to force myself to remember to take photographs.


----------



## chippypah (Dec 24, 2007)

Harry and Curiousgeorge, don't worry about the skew chisel yet. I for one never mastered the chisel and have never used it, except for some detail work. If you master the gouges then you will get as good a finish anyway. As for harry not taking pictures because "I'm getting so excited as I'm turning that I have to force myself to remember to take photographs", this from a person that badgers every one to get the photo shots in HAHAHA.
All of this is great keep playing with different ways until you both find the right way for you, keep on turning and having great fun.
Cheers
Pete


----------



## curiousgeorge (Nov 6, 2006)

Harry, the specialty tool rests are:
1. L shaped (90 degree) rest
2. 4" straight rest (for pen turning, etc.). I couldn't get in close enough to the short pen stock with the long straight rest without hitting the centers.
3. S shaped rest (for bowls)

I will try to remember to post some pictures of them later.


----------



## chippypah (Dec 24, 2007)

Hi Mate,
To be honest there are a lot of different tool rests out there, but the only one's I use are the 4 inch and 12 inch strait ones. The only time that I have needed a different tool rest was on a 34 inch bowl, and a custom made one for deep hollowing. A lot of manufacturers will try and sell you this rest or that and tell you that you could not possible turn without it, that could not be further from the truth. So save your money and put it toward something you really need, and have some fun. I will post a picture tomorrow of the tool rest that I have, and the one's that are used all the time.

Cheers
Pete


----------



## curiousgeorge (Nov 6, 2006)

Hi Pete, I actually bought the set just for the 4" rest. They were on sale for not much more than the 4" costs, so I bought them all. Hey, you know how us tool junkies are.


----------



## chippypah (Dec 24, 2007)

Hey George,
Tool junkies hahaha, oh yes there is always another tool. Here is a picture of only tool rests that I use anyway.
And a challenge for you Genmore and not forgetting Harry, how about turning a mushroom ? are you up for it as Glenmore and Harry are.
I am just about to post a photo shoot of turning them.
Cheers
Pete


----------



## curiousgeorge (Nov 6, 2006)

Thanks for the Pics, Pete. I would post pics of the ones I got but, Shirley has gone, with her mother, on a mystery bus tour and took the camera. Maybe when she gets back today... That is if she didn't break it.


----------



## chippypah (Dec 24, 2007)

Now come on George what would Harry say hahaha.
Cheers 
Pete


----------



## Glenmore (Sep 10, 2004)

Still didn't ask what the prizes are yet


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

I don't know about a prize, but I have a feeling that if we don't give it a go, Pete won't speak to us anymore!


----------



## curiousgeorge (Nov 6, 2006)

The prize will be... PRIDE OF ACCOMPLISHMENT if we do and (see attachment) if we don't.


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

Woah Harry, I missed this thread. You knocked one out of the park Harry! VEry nice job and congrats on the new chuck, lots you can do with that! 

Corey


----------

